

Finally, A Subway Grip Clean Enough To Lick... - DiabloD3
http://news.discovery.com/tech/gear-and-gadgets/finally-a-subway-rail-you-can-lick-140319.htm

======
pyalot2
I needs to be mentioned that common antibacterial applications are not free of
controversy.

One objection is that once you wipe a susceptible bacterial population from a
surface, the resistant remainder now has the environment to themselves.

In other words, such straps could be a breeding ground for tougher, more
harmful and highly resistant bacteria.

~~~
webmaven
If the units used UV instead, they might avoid that problem.

